# First Post



## Hiro (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been reading this forum for about 3 weeks. I will be spending a week starting, 8/17/07 at Cape Caribe, overlooking Jetty Park.
I have pier fished alot. I usually go out on the Bannana one day and the Obsession another.
This year I bought a surf rod (Emblem/Eliminator)
Any advice???


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Go south on A1A pass Patrick Air force Base, you should find several good fishing spots between there and Melbourne. Another spot is Play-A-Linda (Cape Canaveral National Seashore) . This time of year, should catch some pompano and whiting. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

i had that eliminator stay within the suggested oz spec and it will do u justice what kinda reel?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

make sure if you follow DVO's advise, go further than PAFB, if you dont go far enough- there are a bunch of rocks there. you'll be spending most of your time snagged rather than fishing. since you'll be in jetty park, get in jetty park and hit the surf. right by the lifeguard station there is a good current flowing in and out, approximately 10-15 yards of the rocks that extends out is a good snook and black drum hole, some blues and jacks. 

if you have enough time to drive, hit playalinda and sebastian inlet.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 28, 2007)

Emblem Pro 5500

Is this the lifeguard station.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Emblem Pro 5500
> 
> Is this the lifeguard station.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 28, 2007)

*Working on pic*


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hiro*

Welcome....i went and fish "Jettypark pier" three times last week and fish at the end of pier (something that i don't do often) anyway the pier seems to be a hit and miss....(they finish dreging the front, and thats why it might be slow) But i did see Tarpons,sheephead,spadefish,king mack,flounders,cuda,tripletail....right off the end of the pier.....The baitshop at "Jettypark" is closed (they are fixing it up) so get your bait inside the port, right in from of the Tiki bar by the boat ramp.....livebait fish seem to be getting more hits, they sell live pinfish ($1 for large ones) get them!!!....In The picture that you send....i would put myself right next to the rocks and cast staight out (Don't get caught fishing off the rocks) if something is there you won't be waiting long, fish the incoming tide(Hide tide)....once low tide hit...it suck out there...that is the time to go to the intercoastal and fish under the bridges or walk the flats....Try to fish the beach "Early" in the morning or later in the "Afternoon" less swimmers during these time...(again high tide) if boat traffic isnt bad fish inside the inlet just before you start walking out to the pier.....You will notice a point where the contour of the shore (inlet side) curve in and there is a sandy bottom (flounders) fish the point where it begins....the channel is closer and the current bents right there and creats a feeding station for any fish out there....on the pier itself, fish the pier where it extends over the water.....try fishing the end....or in front of any of the cleaning stations.....whiting and smaller game fish....just cut up some shrimp and think small.....small hook/mono leader and a sinker that is just heavy enough to hold bottom....You will get bites....and just cast straight down around any of the piling...when you are fishing with shrimp.....You have all kinds of places to fish close by, without driving way out of way....You have the drawbrigde inside the port, you have two rivers (intercoastal) at jettypark you have the beach/pier/inside of the inlet....down the road you have the "Cocoa beach" pier......There are alot of places to keep you busy really close to you.....On the weekend the beach will be busy, but the other places will be easy to fish from......if you are staying here for a week....surf fishing on the weekdays is great out there.......:fishing:


----------

